# Induction tomorrow at 6am. Second baby, first labor natural and FAST... second?



## 2ndHeartbeat

My first labor was sudden, very quick (5hrs max), and natural, at 36wks. This one is being induced tomorrow with pitocin (all I know right now)...

What can I expect, given my first was so quick and relatively easy? I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything, but any advice or experience with induction, especially with a second child, is appreciated! :flower:


----------



## bellaloo

I had a relatively easy birth first time. 8 1/2 hours with an epidural and gas and air. 2nd baby 1 1/2 hours no pain relief and managed to get in the pool right at the last minute lol not sure about being induced but I'm sure you will be fine im aure it will be quick again for you once it gets going. Your body knows what to do already now. I laboured on my feet the whole time with second that's what I think helped the labour go quickly. Good luck. Hope all goes well for you x


----------



## justkitty

Wow bellaloo 1.5hours? Gosh I sort of hope mine is that quick second time round!


----------



## Laurenmomma

My first was really fast and no pain relief 1 hour 40 mins including pushing

With my 2nd I was induced with the drip and once the contractions started it went really quick and was recorded as 1 hour 39 mins! x


----------



## bellaloo

2ndHeartbeat said:


> My first labor was sudden, very quick (5hrs max), and natural, at 36wks. This one is being induced tomorrow with pitocin (all I know right now)...
> 
> What can I expect, given my first was so quick and relatively easy? I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything, but any advice or experience with induction, especially with a second child, is appreciated! :flower:

Have you had bubba yet? how was the birth? x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I think generally your subsequent labours tend to be faster, although dont quote me on that! 

It worked for me that...
No. 1 was 7 1/2 hour labour (41+4)
No.2 was 4 1/2 hour labour (40)
No. 3 was 3 hr 20 minute labour (40+6)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My first was horrid, 3 days of being induced. . .my 2nd I was induced at 9am and had her at 10:37am. :) I hope it all went well!


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

haha... I forgot I even had this thread! Yes, it went faster! 

Pitocin was started at 7:30am, Epi around 10am, started pushing right around 10:40, baby was born at 10:54am :D


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## bellaloo

Aw congratulations. Not surprised you forgot about this i expect youve had your hands full lol x


----------

